
Small Planes and Lone Terrorist Nutcases - alexandros
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/02/small_planes_an.html
======
alttab
I work at a start up about 2 minutes from where it happened and it scared the
crap out of me. Some people say its not terrorism but that's hogwash.

While it might be impossible to detect and stop these types of acts, domestic
terrorism is serious, and probably a sign that our government and country as a
whole could do a little better.

When US citizens are flying planes into government buildings post 9/11 people
need to take note.

